# To be continued



## big john (Apr 11, 2008)

So the 1st thing I did was buy a Maverick remote smoker thermometer the ET-73 it monitors the smoking chamber and the meat. 2nd I took the 5 day ecourse and did the mods on the ECB. 3rd I bought a chimmny and some lump charcoal. I am going to attempt to smoke another brisket this weekend. I took some pictures of the mods on the ECB and will take some pictures of the brisket but will need help on how to post them, any ideas? I'm learning the website so please bear with me. I replyed to my first thread thinking I was posting a new one. To post a new thread without replying to another do you go to forum related issues.

Thank you everyone and happy smokin.

Big John


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

Hehehe, Me and dude was wonderin where this disapeared to.


----------



## gobbledot (Apr 11, 2008)

Big John where did ya find your ET_73 at? I have looked everywhere around me. I didnt want to resort to the web for the purchas but it is looking more and more like I am going to have to... Thanks..


----------



## bassman (Apr 11, 2008)

To begin posting pictures, upload them to an online web hosting site such as Photobucket.com.  From there, it's pretty easy.  Someone more computer literate will be along to give you more detailed directions 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .   Keith


----------



## glued2it (Apr 11, 2008)

To post a new thread, select the appriate forum. For general discussion use the general discussion forum. brisket under beef ect.
 Forum related issues if for problem occuring with the forum. (things not working)


To learn how to post pictures click here.
This tutorial can be found in the "New Members" forum.


----------

